# LA Premier 1999-2002 Player ID Events



## ADPSOCCER (Mar 23, 2017)

*Opportunities to be Evaluated by Our Academy Staff*
*OPEN INVITATION*

LA Premier FC is excited to announce our next range of Academy Player Identification Events. 
All sessions will be held at La Canada High School, 4463 Oak Grove Dr. La Canada, CA 91011.
*
Session 1:*
Friday April 14th 2017
2001 and 2002 - 6pm - 7:30pm
2000 and 1999 - 7:30pm - 9:00pm

*Session 2:*
Sunday April 23rd 2017
2001 and 2002 - 4pm - 5:30pm
2000 and 1999 - 5:30pm - 7:00pm

*Session 3:*
Friday April 28th 2017
2001 and 2002 - 6pm - 7:30pm
2000 and 1999 - 7:30pm - 9:00pm

Its important our staff can effectively manage the sessions and create a plan for player evaluation. Please take the time to register your attendance by completing the online survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy
*ACADEMY STAFF BIO's*: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy/technical-staff
*ABOUT the LA PREMIER FC ACADEMY*: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy

*For more information regarding the LA Premier Academy:*
Barry Ritson (2002/2001): BRitson@lapremierfc.com
Rod Lafaurie (2000/1999): Rod@lapremierfc.com


----------



## ADPSOCCER (Apr 10, 2017)

*Reminder* - 1st ID Event this Friday.

LAPFC will be evaluating players for both DA and the newly released Academy II Program.

More info on LA Premier FC Academy: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy
ACADEMY II Opportunities: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy/academy2

*Event registration is required: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy


----------



## ADPSOCCER (Apr 14, 2017)

There has been an adjustment to the Start Time of the LA Premier Academy ID Event this evening. Both sessions have been bumped back 30 minutes:

*New times:*
2001/02 - 6:30pm - 8pm
1999/00 - 8:00pm-9:30pm
Apologies for any inconvenience.

*Additional information*

Pre-Registration for player requesting to attend the Event is required: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy
All players are encouraged to arrive 15 minutes prior to complete check-in.
All players are encouraged to bring a ball and water.
Players are encouraged to wear a light colored shirt (white, grey etc).
*ACADEMY STAFF BIO's*: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy/technical-staff
*ABOUT the LA PREMIER FC ACADEMY*: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy

Please adhere to the parking guidelines at La Canada High School:


----------



## ADPSOCCER (Apr 28, 2017)

*ID Event Session 3: Final OPEN Opportunity*
TONIGHT -- *Friday April 28th 2017*
2001 and 2002 - 6pm - 7:30pm
2000 and 1999 - 7:30pm - 9:00pm

*NEXT STEPS:*
Invitation ONLY events:

Wednesday 3rd May - Physical Testing OPTION #1 (Combine style) @CATZ - 801 S.Raymond Ave, Pasadena CA.
2002/2001 - 7:30-8:30pm

2000/1999 - 8:30-9:30pm


Saturday 6th May - Internal Scrimmages @LCHS Stadium
2002/2001 - 5-6:30pm

2000/1999 - 6:30-8pm


Wednesday 10th May - Physical Testing OPTION #2 (Combine style @CATZ - 801 S.Raymond Ave, Pasadena CA.
2002/2001 - 7:30-8:30pm

2000/1999 - 8:30-9:30pm

_*Players only attend (1) Physical Testing Day. There will be a sign up option once invitations have been extended to secure your spot on one of the days as we have limited time and space._

Its important our staff can effectively manage the sessions and create a plan for player evaluation. Please take the time to register your attendance by completing the online survey: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TheLAAcademy

For more information regarding the LA Premier Academy: http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/girlsacademy

Barry Ritson (2002/2001): BRitson@lapremierfc.com
Rod Lafaurie (2000/1999): Rod@lapremierfc.com


----------

